# Yoga



## Philip (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you practice yoga?









Photo source: Aaron Neifer, Alberta, 2006 (sxc.hu)


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

No, but I certainly wouldn't mind having a flexible woman in my life.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes, but I'm not advanced at all. I just know some basic postures that help with my back. I've found it incredibly helpful for that.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes. I have been practicing yoga on a regular basis for over 10 years now.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Sep 3, 2012)

I do extensive amounts of yoga everyday. I particularly excel at the position _lotus flower floats gently upon chair_:


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I have at certain times in my life. I even took a class for community college and read a little on yoga philosophy. Its hard to separate the contemporary trends from the tried and true ancient practices, if you want to get deeper into it. But, basic postures can't do any harm as long as one isn't aggressive. More than yoga, I believe in the power of meditation and hope to get back into the consistent practice of it soon. I do have mixed feelings about whether its right for me or not, but I am certain that there are those out there who really do benefit greatly from it(that statement applies both to yoga and meditation).


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

I answered no; however I have practiced yoga in the past and really enjoyed it. This was about five years ago, I'd be open to getting back into it down the line


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Yes. 

.
......


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Philip said:


> Do you practice yoga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can do that


----------



## Ravndal (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to! But i can't afford to take a course at the moment.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

clavichorder said:


> I have at certain times in my life. I even took a class for community college and read a little on yoga philosophy. Its hard to separate the contemporary trends from the tried and true ancient practices, if you want to get deeper into it. But, basic postures can't do any harm as long as one isn't aggressive. More than yoga, I believe in the power of meditation and hope to get back into the consistent practice of it soon. I do have mixed feelings about whether its right for me or not, but I am certain that there are those out there who really do benefit greatly from it(that statement applies both to yoga and meditation).


I don't meditate regularly but i have tried it, it actually made my ears more accurate.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't practice yoga
But I do meditate.
I had a few (read about a year) sessions 
Now that I can do it
I find it is a great way to help me to accept the world in all its splendor


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Not Yoga but Zen meditation known as Za-Zen.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can do that


I could do a lot of things at age 15. Not anymore! I haven't tried Yoga
but I've tried Yogurt. Raspberry is my favorite!


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I would like to do Yoga, but only to know the poses for stretching probably. I stretch all the time when I'm practicing, it refreshes me.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can do that


Bah...flexible people...


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

starthrower said:


> I could do a lot of things at age 15. Not anymore! I haven't tried Yoga
> but I've tried Yogurt. Raspberry is my favorite!


I'm more of a prune yog*h*urt gal but raspberry is better than nothing. I do yoga I used to do ballet but can't anymore for health reasons all though I still do my warm up routine most mornings (health allowing) which is also similar to yoga.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Yoga is an utter waste of time. Do weight training.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Couchie said:


> Yoga is an utter waste of time. Do weight training.


How is weight training any less of a waste of time than yoga?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> How is weight training any less of a waste of time than yoga?


It burns calories more efficiently. Exercise is not a waste of time assuming you value good health.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

^^

While I agree with you that exercise is very important to all human bodies, I cannot disagree more about your view on yoga. At least you understand the value of keeping a healthy body, though. Pilates is excellent as well. I'm sure Presto has a thing or two to say in regards to the matter.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Couchie said:


> It burns calories more efficiently. Exercise is not a waste of time assuming you value good health.


Of course not, I was just wondering why you suggested weight training over walking or swimming, for example.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Crudblud said:


> Of course not, I was just wondering why you suggested weight training over walking or swimming, for example.


Such long duration low intensity workouts may improve cardiovascular health but if you're after burning fat you'd be far better of with the higher intensity of interval training or weight lifting. The later is shown to boost resting metabolism, meaning you burn more calories while not exercising... doesn't happen with yoga.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I prefer Pilates.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

There used to be a post here but now there is nothing.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Did you know that yoga spelled backwards is " a Goy "? 

And DSL spelled backwafrds is LSD ?


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

superhorn said:


> Did you know that yoga spelled backwards is " a Goy "?
> 
> And DSL spelled backwafrds is LSD ?


 Boob spelled backwards=Boob

I bet that you didn't know that!


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

I heard that if you mediate you don't have to sleep so much. Is that true? IF it is how much less you have to sleep?!?


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jani said:


> Boob spelled backwards=Boob
> 
> I bet that you didn't know that!


Yeah, that's a palindrome, but it pales in comparison to "Go hang a salami, I'm a lasagna hog."


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

jani said:


> I heard that if you mediate you don't have to sleep so much. Is that true? IF it is how much less you have to sleep?!?


That would be a nice ability to have. If that could happen, I'd get just as much done as the average person perhaps.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

If this qualifies, then yes, I do.

View attachment 9038


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Do I practice it? No. Have I practiced it? A few times. 

But my body isn't built that way. I'm not just a little stocky. I'm kind of a gorilla. The Celts from the colder parts weren't built to be spry creatures, twisting and contorting and jumping and running. 

We were built to pick up something large, and bend over and whack that something large at something smaller, all day long. And then we said "*&$% &#%$ @$%* that hurts" when our backs, knees, hips, shoulders, and legs felt ready to burst. Then we ate some root vegetables, if we were luckier some red meat too, and then we crashed hard. The next day we crawled back to our wood-pile, pitiful little potato field, pile of rocks to smack with a bigger rock, what have you, and we summoned the intestinal fortitude to get through another day. So, I've excelled at splitting wood, whatever else is similar repetitive labor, but this yoga type stuff just isn't for me. I could still split wood all day long, but a full yoga session would probably make a crying baby out of me. The chiropractor said he wouldn't even touch me any more, just like he told my dad years before. He didn't want to paralyze either of us.

The thing about being a gorilla is that it can seem like you pulled the short stick until you easily split a couple cords of wood in a day, and your sprier looking friend goes through hell every summer because he can't afford a hydraulic splitter. Do many of you folks live out in the country?


----------

